
Are the smart contracts going to replace lawyers? - rbanffy
https://hackernoon.com/are-the-smart-contracts-going-to-replace-lawyers-c2d68840cb81
======
cimmanom
No. And that's not just because of Betteridge's Law.

Lawyers do much more than write contracts. (In fact, most contracts are
boilerplate cobbled together by juniors).

Lawyers exist to explain to their clients what the law means and what they
need to do (or not do) to comply with it - often for very specific situations
or in areas where the situation of law is ambiguous. Exactly the things that
computers aren't good at.

Oh, and the junior lawyers who write contracts aren't going away either. The
other part of their job is typically researching the law and identifying
potentially relevant extracts and judicial opinions so that the seniors (doing
the advising) can just read the relevant bits instead of spending multiple
days in the library (digital or otherwise).

